# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Inversión en desaladoras

## perdiguera

Hoy Iagua trae la siguiente noticia referida a la desaladora de Dalias en Almería

http://iagua.es/2011/01/acuamed-lici...r-33-millones/

----------


## cantarin

Me parece bien perdiguera, si va a servir para mejorar la forma de los riegos y a organizarse mejor, es una buena noticia.

Lo que yo todavía me sigue chocando es que no he oido a ningun almeriense quejarse del agua desalada y mucha de la que utilizan en desalada porque en Almería aun llueve menos que en Murcia y Alicante y ya es decir. ¿Es mas barata? ¿Se han montado mejor el sistema para que sea mas rentable la cosa? ¿O simplemente riegan y no protestan? porque algo tiene que tener el asunto.

un saludo.

----------

